# Promo Promo Promo;Yamaha BBNE2---$1800



## lord121 (Nov 5, 2013)

* YOU ARE WELCOME TO LAVATECHNOLOGY LIMITED COMPANY..

We are well known in the area of MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS, our products are company class 1 tested and approved by Global standard organization of wireless industries. We sell wholesale and retailer prices of the stated products. 

Email us @


[email protected]
Or
[email protected]


you can as well view our company website (www.lavatechnologylimited.webs.com)

WE stock as much possible products you are willing to buy. here we displayed some of
our Price list.


SONY DJ EQUIPMENT:
Sony DMX-P01 Portable Digital Mixer------$1,800
Sony DMXP01 Portable Digital Mixer Digital Recording Mixers--$1,800
Sony SRP-X100 Rack Mount Audio Mixer. Brand New SRPX100----$300.00
Sony SRP-X500 Digital Powered Mixer----------$850
Sony SRP-X100 12-Channel Stereo Mixer-------$350.00
SRP-X700P Powered Audio and Video Matrix Mixer-------$1,000.00
Sony SRP-X100 12-Channel Stereo Mixer-------$400

Pioneer Turntables :
PIONEER SVM-1000 ......$3500
Pioneer CDJ-1000 MK3....$500
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK2.....$450
Pioneer CDJ-200 Pro CD Player $150
Pioneer DVJ-X1 DJ Video Player $1000
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable $350
Pioneer DVJ-1000 Professional DVD Turntable $1000

Pioneer EFX-500.................$200
Pioneer EFX-1000 Pro-Effector..$350
Pioneer EFX-500-R..............$200
Pioneer DVJ-X1 DVD Player......$900
Pioneer DVJ-1000...............$1200
Pioneer VSW-1 Video Switcher ..$150
Pioneer DMP-555 MultiMedia Player..$330

Allen & Heath Xone:92 Fader DJ Mixer...........$1000USD
Allen & Heath Xone:464 16 Input Pro Club DJ Mixer......$1100USD
Allen & Heath Xone:02 Battle Mixer.........$280USD

Vestax PMC-05PROIII DJ Mixer.....$300USD
Vestax PMC-500 DJ Mixer.......$900USD
Vestax PMC-05PROSL DJ Mixer with Sampling.....$350USD
Vestax PMC-06 Pro A 2 Channel DJ Scratch Mixer......$200USD
Vestax VCI-100 Tabletop DJ MIDI Controller .......... $250USD
Vestax PMC-08Pro Professional Hybrid Digital Mixer.....$450USD
Vestax PMC-05PROSL DJ Mixer with Sampling.....$300USD

Korg ZERO4 Live Control Mixer ........$700USD
Korg ZERO8 Live Control Console Mixer.$1100USD
Korg KM-202 2-Channel KAOSS DJ Mixer........$300USD

Rane MP 4 Rackmount DJ Mixer......$300USD
Rane MP44 DJ Club Mixer.................$1000USD
Rane Empath Touring/Club Mixer..........$700USD
Rane MP 2016a 6-Channel Rotary Mixer.....$800USD
Rane TTM 57SL Performance Mixer with Serato Scratch ......$700USD
Rane TTM 56 Performance Mixer...................$500USD
Rane MP 4 Rackmount DJ Mixer......$300USD

Stanton M.505 12" Club Mixer with 5 Input Channels......$300USD
Stanton CM.205 CD / MP3 Player with Mixer .......$250USD

Behringer BCD2000 B-Control Deejay.........$150USD
Behringer Refurbished VMX1000 Pro DJ Mixer ........$200USD
Behringer DJX700 5-Channel Pro DJ Mixer ....$130USD

Hercules DJ Console MK2 Dual Deck DJ Mixer .....$200USD
Urei 1605 DJ Club Mixer...............$500USD
Urei 1601 Digital Scratch Mixer.........$220USD
Mackie d.2 2-Channel DJ Mixer ......$300USD
PCDJ DAC-3 Digital Audio Controller..........$300USD
American Audio Q-Spand PRO 4-Channel DJ Mixer......$200USD

Sampler
Akai MPC1000 Music Production Center....................$500USD
Akai MPC4000-Plus - 64 Voice Sampling Drum Machine.........$1800USD
Akai Akai MPC2500 Music Production Center..............$1000USD
Akai MPC2000XL-MCD Production Station................$800USD
Akai MPC500 MIDI Production System/Sampler.........$250USD
Roland SP-404 Portable Power Sampler with FX.........$150USD
Roland Fantom-XR Sound Module.............................$700USD
Roland VK-8M Organ Sound Module.........................$350USD
Roland SP-555 Creative Sampler Workstation.............$200USD
Roland SonicCell 128-Voice Expandable Synth Module with Audio Interface........$300USD
Roland V-Synth XT Synthesizer....................$1100USD

Yamaha MOTIF ES Rack Module.........$500USD
Yamaha VL70-M Virtual Acoustic Tone Generator.............$200USD
Yamaha Refurbished Motif ES Rack Module.....................$300USD

Technics SL-1210MK5 Pro Turntable.................$250USD
Technics SL-1210MK2 Turntable......................$150USD
Technics SL-1210M5G Pro Turntable.................$350USD
Technics SL-DZ1200 Digital Turntable................$500USD

Numark CDX Direct-Drive CD Turntable......$300USD
Numark TTX Direct-Drive Turntable............$200USD
Numark X2 Pro Hybrid Turntable And CD / MP3 Player.....$600USD
Numark DVD01 Dual DVD Player.........$400USD
Numark 5000FX 12" 5-Channel Tabletop Mixer ....$400USD
Numark DXM09 Digital DJ Mixer...$250USD
Numark AVM02 Audio/Video Mixer with Effects ......$600USD
Numark CM200USB 5-Channel 19" Rackmount DJ Mixer .......$200USD
Numark DXM06 2-Channel Digital Mixer....$200USD
Numark iDJ 2 DJ Console for the iPOD ...........$400USD
Numark NuVJ Video Mixer .....................$200USD
Numark CM100 Club Series DJ Mixer....$150USD

Denon DN-X900 Professional 19" Analog/Digital Mixer.....$300USD
Denon DN-X500 Professional 19" Mixer ...$250USD
Denon DN-X100 Professional 2-Channel DJ Mixer......$150USD
Denon DN-S5000 Tabletop DJ CD Player...$400USD
Denon DN-D9000 Dual Pro CD Player.....$700USD
Denon DN-D4500 Dual CD/MP3 Player....$300USD
Denon DN-S3000 Table Top DJ CD Player Refurb......$200USD
Denon DN-D6000 Dual CD MP3 Player Refurb..........$300USD
Denon DN-D6000 Dual CD MP3 Player...................$400USD
Denon DN-HD2500 Hard Disk Media Player/Controller...$400USD
Denon DN-X900 Professional 19" Analog/Digital Mixer.....$350USD

Gemini CDT-05 Professional Hybrid CD/Turntable Combo........$300USD
American Audio Velocity Professional Dual CD/MP3 Player......$400USD
Cortex dMIX-300 Digital Music Control Station.........$300USD
B-52 Prodigy FX DJ Workstation................$650USD
JBL PRX518S (18" Self Powered Subwoofer System)....$420USD
JBL PRX518S Self-Powered Subwoofer Pair....$600USD
JBL PRX515 (15" 2 - Way Self-Powered Sound)....$600USD
JBL PRX515 2-Way 15" Speaker Cabinet .$400USD

PIANO
Yamaha YDP223 88 Key Weighted Action Digital Piano with Bench---$1250
Yamaha YPG525 Portable Grand Home Digital Piano----$299
Yamaha YDP323 Home Digital Piano---$870
Yamaha U1 48 inch Professional Upright Piano---$2000
Yamaha CP300 Piano---$1500
Yamaha CP33 Piano---$890

GUITAR
Yamaha AE 2000 Jazz Guitar 1978 The Prototype---$1400
Yamaha AEX 1500 Electric Guitar Natural---$950
Yamaha AES920---$1000
Yamaha GC41----$2000
Yamaha CJ32----$1900
Yamaha LJ26----$2300
Yamaha BBNE2---$1800

WARRANTY
We give 1 year warranty for every product sold out to our costumers, our products are company class 1 tested and approved by Global standard organization of wireless industries.

RETURN POLICY
Your satisfaction is our Goal. Please inspect your order upon delivery. If for any reason you are not satisfied with your purchase, please return your merchandise within 90 days for a prompt and courteous exchange or refund, whichever you prefer. Please note: the item returned must be in its original packaging in salable condition.

We deliver consignment within a stipulated time of 48hours(2 working days) at your door steps. Kindly place your order via our direct email below:

E-mail us @

[email protected]
Or
[email protected]


(Marketing Manager)
Mr Derek*


----------

